# can i overclock my processor?



## ACAblackpanther (Oct 21, 2008)

the options in the BIOS for clock speed are greyed out, and for most typical overclocking programs, my motherboard isn't on the list of recognized motherboards. is my motherboard simply incapable of overclocking?

SiSoftware Sandra

System
Host Name : JOHN
User : Compaq_Administrator
Workgroup : WORKGROUP

Processor
Model : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+
Speed : 2.41GHz
Model Number : 3800
Cores per Processor : 1 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Internal Data Cache : 64kB, Synchronous, Write-Back, 2-way, Exclusive, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 512kB, ECC, Synchronous, Write-Back, 16-way, Exclusive, 64 byte line size

System
System : Compaq Presario 061 EX325AA-ABA SR1950NX NA670
Mainboard : ASUSTek Computer INC. NAGAMI2
Bus(es) : X-Bus PCI PCIe IMB USB FireWire/1394 i2c/SMBus
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (APIC) : Yes
System BIOS : Phoenix Technologies, LTD 3.11
Total Memory : 1GB DDR

Chipset
Model : AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron HyperTransport Technology Configuration
Front Side Bus Speed : 2x 1.00GHz (2.01GHz)
Total Memory : 1GB DDR
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 201MHz (402MHz)

Video System
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO (384MB DDR3, 514MHz/1.19GHz/2x799MHz, PCIe 1.00 x16, PS3.0, VS3.0)

Graphics Processor
Adapter : GeForce 9600 GSO (1.01, 384MB, 1.35GHz)

Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : HP MCP51 LPC Bridge
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : SMSC LPC v1
Audio Device : HP MCP51 High Definition Audio
Audio Codec : Realtek Semiconductor 883 High Definition Audio
Serial Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : HP MCP51 Parallel ATA Controller
Disk Controller : HP MCP51 Serial ATA Controller
Disk Controller : HP MCP51 Serial ATA Controller
USB Controller 1 : HP MCP51 USB Controller
USB Controller 2 : HP MCP51 USB Controller
FireWire/1394 Controller 1 : HP FW322/323 IEEE1394 OHCI FireWire Controller
System SMBus Controller 1 : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 1
System SMBus Controller 2 : nVidia MCP5+ SMBus 2

Network Services
Network Adapter : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Network Adapter : NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport (Ethernet, 54Mbps)

Power Management
Mains (AC) Line Status : On-Line

Operating System(s)
Windows System : Microsoft Windows XP (2002) Professional Media Center 5.01.2600 (Service Pack 2)
Platform Compliance : x86


----------

